# B13 fuse box diagram help



## brynel (May 17, 2011)

I wna take out some old fuses from a car i bought but am afraid coz i dnt have a diagram to say wat correct amp fuse is to be used.

can anyone help me out plz with a picture taken or a diagram that can assit me in properly completing this task?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

The box cover should list what fuses go where.


----------



## brynel (May 17, 2011)

i agree but the diagrams on the covers washed out so i cant see them n thats y i need sum1 to atleast take a pic n sen me if they can.........


----------



## fezman1337 (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.imagebam.com/image/7fa2dd133814823
http://www.imagebam.com/image/13bfb3133814862

Here are 2 pictures. Hope that helps!


----------



## brynel (May 17, 2011)

Thanks man but is that the panel under the dash or the one one under the hood?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

They appear to be the dash panel


----------



## fezman1337 (Mar 21, 2011)

like i r teh noobz said, its the dash panel. I can take a pic for the one under the hood too if you want.


----------



## brynel (May 17, 2011)

thanks id really appreciate that


----------



## fezman1337 (Mar 21, 2011)

ImageBam - Fast, Free Image Hosting and Photo Sharing

Right side points to the front of the car!


----------



## brynel (May 17, 2011)

thanks fezman1337 that helped a lot


----------



## fezman1337 (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome! glad I could help.


----------

